# Free Socks From Sophos



## yolo (Jul 14, 2014)

Sophons is giving away some free socks that are actually pretty cool. You can get them here:
https://secure2.sophos.com/en-us/lp/sysmas.aspx

Enjoy


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

some odd socks on there...

Unicorns and rainbows... ahhh...


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

F-those-socks...

Their video that goes along with the campaign is a hoot.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgeaya7Yg4A


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 15, 2014)

I love Sophos, they're really pretty excellent. In previous jobs I've deployed their SWA and SEA solutions. I did deploy their NAC once which I was not so impressed with, but SWA and SEA I've been very impressed with!


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice way of geathering marketing data.

better then buyin off stuff  at least this way its voluntary..


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 15, 2014)

Ordered the Nigerian Prince socks.  I personally hate Sophos, but that's mainly because of the way it's configured at my work and how it's the sole thing that prevents us from getting SSDs on our laptops.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 15, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Ordered the Nigerian Prince socks.


I think we all did!


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 15, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Ordered the Nigerian Prince socks.  I personally hate Sophos, but that's mainly because of the way it's configured at my work and how it's the sole thing that prevents us from getting SSDs on our laptops.


How does it prevent you from getting SSDs? I've installed Sophos on machines with SSDs...


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 15, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> How does it prevent you from getting SSDs? I've installed Sophos on machines with SSDs...


Might be down to their recovery (or whatever) software he uses at work. Seems it has a list of supported SSDs rather than a list of unsupported.


----------



## jhadley (Jul 15, 2014)

I need that chair.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 15, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> How does it prevent you from getting SSDs? I've installed Sophos on machines with SSDs...


Something about the way it encrypts the drives (or more accurately, can't encrypt them). We've lost many laptops that had to be sent back to be re-imaged trying to get SSD drives encrypted. Once it gets to the Sophos splash screen before the OS boots it errors out and dies.


----------



## Echelon (Jul 20, 2014)

The whole notion of promotional socks reminds me too much of this: http://www.gop.com/act/george-hw-bush-socks


----------



## sv01 (Aug 31, 2014)

[update]

My beloved socks



Nigerian Prince


----------

